# Looking for an Oracle Cloud ARM64 image



## Vick Khera (May 30, 2021)

I see that the FreeBSD 13 ARM64 image is available for AWS. Is there somewhere I can find an equivalent for Oracle cloud? They're giving away in their always free tier 4-CPU 24GB RAM virtual machines, and the only option they offer is running Oracle Linux. Their documentation says that they support FreeBSD on their amd64 VMs, but those are tiny.

I've built my own custom FreeBSD images from Google Cloud, so if there are instructions for an ARM image I can certainly do that. If nobody has, I will try to figure it out based on my google cloud script. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## emaste@ (Nov 19, 2021)

FreeBSD developers have built some experimental arm64 images for Oracle cloud, and I expect snapshot builds will be available in the near future.


----------



## seunets (Nov 19, 2021)

I could get 14-CURRENT working but only in emulated launch mode. In paravirtualized launch mode the vtnet doesn't work.


----------

